# طلب بخصوص كبائن الحريق



## تامر النجار (1 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم .شباب قرأت مرة فى احد المراجع انه يوجد بعض الحالات الاستثنائية يمكن وضع قفل على صندوق الحريق اذا كان مثلا الصندوق فى مكان عام ويخشي عليه من السرقة او التلف بشرط يوجد فى المكان فريق مدرب ومعه مفتاح او الصندوق يخدم اماكن تحتاج افراد مدربين على مكافحة الحريق وغير مسموح لغير المدربين على استخدام الصندوق .. سؤالى من فضلكم اللى معه نص هذا الكلام من الكود يرفقه ...


----------



## تامر النجار (8 سبتمبر 2020)

مرفق بعد البحث


----------

